

Norway the first country in the world to announce it will phase out FM radio - jtblin
http://mashable.com/2015/04/21/norway-first-country-fm-radio/

======
ColinWright
Lengthy discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9402744](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9402744)

